# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Kennt JEMAND Dr. Boerrigter aus Mnster???

## Prinzessin2001

Huhu@alle Komis in Mnster!   :hmmm...:  

Kennt jemand den "Physiotypen" Dr.Boerrigter aus Mnster??

Ich wei nun, da ich bei IHM am kommenden Montag zu den
Themen Atmung, Membran und Blutkreislauf gefragt. Leider
wollte er mir KEINE Schwerpunkte nennen, sondern gab mir
nur den "tollen Tipp", dass er ja PHYSIKER und NICHT
Mediziner ist und ihm WICHTIG ist, dass man alles
verstanden hat!! Naaa suuuper :Oh nee...:  

Bitte schreibt mir, WAS auch IMMER Euch zu ihm
einfllt, JEDER Tipp knnte mir vielleicht helfen...

DANKEschn im voraus  :Grinnnss!: 

 ::-winky:  

Lg, Prinzessin

----------

